# syncopated circadian rhythm



## bote (Feb 22, 2009)

I think maybe there aren't enough hours in the day for me, like my natural circadian rhythm would be about 17 waking hours and 8-9 hours of sleep. 17+9=26, so I can never find a routine that suits me, I go to bed later and later every morning, until once every week or two, I don't bother sleeping, and I stay up all day. Does anyone feel this way or know anything about this?

I'm talking about when you have a steady place to sleep.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 22, 2009)

i think that it is just natural, i have the same problem, and the opposite, if i am doing a lot of manual labor, i will go to sleep earlier and wake earlier. just makes me want to throw the clock out with the trash.


----------



## stove (Feb 22, 2009)

I have actually found that occasional napping during the day works wonders, instead of sleeping all at once. A siesta, especially in warmer climates, is a MUST. When it's deep cold out at night, what a good time to sleep. I go with the seasons.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 22, 2009)

bote, dude: there's no one right way to live.


----------



## finn (Feb 22, 2009)

You're probably being affecting by artificial light, not being exposed to it (I'm not sure how you can do this exactly) will probably make your rhythm match the day.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 23, 2009)

I went to a sleep specialist at when I was locked up in a hospital a few years back. My mental health was poor from several years of speed use. After several months, and my sleeping paterns started to take hold again, I too found that I was indeed on a 25-26 hour cycle. She explained to me the ALL PEOPLE tend to have this 26-26 hour sleep cycle. It's like we arn't even from this planet or something!


----------



## Angela (Feb 23, 2009)

dirtyfacedan said:


> I too found that I was indeed on a 25-26 hour cycle. She explained to me the ALL PEOPLE tend to have this 26-26 hour sleep cycle. It's like we arn't even from this planet or something!



I also tend to revert to this type of sleep schedule if I'm not working at a job or something and don't have anywhere I need to be at certain times to set an alarm clock for. If seems like most people's bodies really don't naturally follow the modern notion of needing eight hours of sleep and following a precisely 24 hour cycle. Who knows, maybe the orbit shifted a bit over the time, they can do that.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 2, 2009)

Light really makes a HUGE difference; the body sets its schedule subconsciously, through natural cues. Spending more time outside is the biggest solution in my experience, and getting more exercise helps too.


----------

